# Be careful with Clomid!



## ak_online44 (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I am suffering from the worst long-term side effects after taking Clomid for only 3 days and would advise anyone to have proper medical check-ups before taking it. I've been given Clomid in September 2007 without any real reasons (I had done a few ovulation tests which never gave me a smiley so I was worried about not ovulating, btw I'm 39 years old) or any preliminary blood tests. I only asked my gyn what he thought of Clomid and a minute later I had the prescription! On the second day of taking it, I developed bad heart palpitations, which got so bad on the third day that I was close to calling the ambulance as I was scared of suffering a heart attack. Obviously stopped taking it. A week later I started getting a really bad acne and was given Doxycycline (antibiotics) for it. Took it for 5 weeks despite serious side effects - the palpitations had come back, and I started feeling very ill. Went to the doctor and they found out I had developed a drug-induced Hepatitis, with very scary ALT levels (shows the level of inflammtion of the liver).  
Just to make it clear, this all started in September 07. Today is the 27th of January 2008 and I am still basically locked up at home and signed off work, because of my bad acne and because each time I try a new drug for my skin, the palpitations are coming back. Even had to go to the A&E at my local hospital 2 weeks ago because my skin got worse and worse and hurt so much. My dermatologist has now put me on the contraceptive pill (Yasmin), and I am trying to stick to it as I need to get my skin sorted, but the heart palpitations are still there (which makes sleeping quite difficult, as they get worse as soon as I lie down). Need to do a 24 hours ECG recording now and will then see a Cardiologist. All this seems to take forever, even though I've got private health insurance. 
All the specialists that I've seen since then and my GP agree that these must be the consequences of taking Clomid. I am now starting the process of taking my gynaecologist to court for professional negligence. Btw, I went to see him again, in early December, to get a scan as I was worried about hyperstimulation of my ovaries or cysts (which would explain the skin breakout) - but he refused the scan and instead sent me off to see his Endocrinologist friend! 
I am a German woman and am used to a fantastic and reliable health system in Germany. What I see happening in the UK is beyond belief, and especially the whole fertility business is simply disgusting. 
Please girls, don't let irresponsible doctors ruin your health, your bodies and ultimately your lives. Do your own investigations and get several opinions before you start taking fertililty drugs that could irreversibly harm your health. As far as I'm concerned, I've decided to literally not kill myself just to get pregnant. 
Take care of yourselves!


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry hun you have gone through all this   

I hope you get some answers soon and your right any doctor should be careful when prescribing any drug.  Every drug can effect everyone differently.

Its awful your gynae showed so little concern and prescribed clomid so eagererly... then didn't even scan you!! I hope the court case goes well it may teach him a lesson.

Hope you start feeling better soon and all those horrible side effects go away X


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

ak sorry you had/having such a bad time   it is always a good thing to read up on any drug before taking it + the risks are all wrote down to see, unfotunately as with any drug if you have not taken it before you wont know iof you have an intolerance to it till it has worked its way into your system, this doesnt happen that often + looks like you were one of the unfortunate ones it happened too, i am shocked that after going back to see your consultant that further investigaions + monitoring wasnt arranged + i dont blame you for taking that further, i wish you all the best + hope you get answers in why they justified their actions, please dont think all consultants are like the one you came across, there are extremely responsible profesionals out there who spend their lives trying to help women + men grasp their dreams of becoming parents

i would say to all women who are embarking on taking any drugs to do their research AND if any concerns arise to talk it through thoroughly with their consultant/GP

clomid is a drug that, when prescribed correctly, monitored + when your consultant thinks this is a good option for you having looked at your history, is a drug that can have + has had amazing effects + help couples get PG, well it has helped thousands, i am just sorry it wasnt the drug for you hunny

takecare

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would not want *everyone* to think that this will happen to them as side effects that severe on clomid I think are rare and ak you have been very unfortunate but with any number of checks would your Dr have been able to predict the outcome ?? probably not; as sometimes it is the risk you take with any drug; but clomid has also produced many happy parents with limited side effects. So yes be aware of the calculated risk you are taking and if you have any other health conditions then make sure you discuss these with your Dr .. but personally I want a baby enough to have taken the risk even if someone had spelled out to me these possible side effects, as it was I had done my own research on the net and took the risk based on that.

I hope they manage to sort out the problems you have been having ak ..you have really been through the mill 
Cat x


----------

